# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg make install clean



## manohar (Jan 30, 2019)

I am Beginner to UNIX environment. Can anyone help me how can i fix this "Error Code 1"


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, the error tells you _exactly_ how to solve it.

As a beginner I recommend you use packages instead. You can give building from ports another go when you're more comfortable with FreeBSD.


----------



## gnath (Jan 30, 2019)

FreeBSD Handbook is a good starting point. Above advice is also good. Take some time with this helpful forum to be familiar with. How x11/xorg was installed already?


----------



## manohar (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you so much for your good suggestion


----------



## humphrayLegare (Jan 30, 2019)

SirDice said:


> As a beginner I recommend you use packages instead


indeed ! The ports are wonderful tools but one who is aspiring to use FreeBSD should use packages first


----------

